# Buying a new TV



## usafHUNT (Jul 26, 2009)

Why on earth does this seem like such a difficult task to me? If anyone has any suggestions on a good TV that won't break the bank and doesn't have alllllllll sorts of unwanted crap associated with it, please do let me know. This seems to be more difficult than buying a new pickup!


----------



## BBD25 (Nov 28, 2007)

You are going to get a bunch of replies. How large of a tv do you want? How much are you looking to spend? Will 720pi work for you or do you want full HD1080?

Your going to get a lot of vizio's, panasonics, sony's, toshibas, you name it if your that vague.

Personally, somebody listed a 42" Toshiba Regza in the classifieds section for a pretty darn good price. Thats a high class tv imho. I would drop him a line. Seems like a great deal.


----------



## kennetheim (Mar 31, 2011)

Hope this will work out for your requirement (UN55C7000 55" 3D LED TV)


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Buy a LED. I did and I have not looked back. Sasmsung,sony and sharp are the brands I would look at. Make sure it is 1080 p and has a super fast refresh rate and you r good to go.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

It's a TV........... If you want perfect collor and sound get out of the house.......................................... :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I read reviews before I bought mine, and went with the Insignia because it had way better reviews than sony on the Best Buy website. 47" 1080 for $800. Have had it almost 2 years and have not had any problems, comparing it to buddies Sonys, Panasonics, etc I do not really notice a difference. But I am not a high tech guru either.


----------



## 32-40win (Mar 28, 2011)

before buying a Samsung, you nay want to look at this, note that it started in 2008, and has 780 posts on it;
http://techreport.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=62360


----------



## Nyathi19 (Apr 8, 2011)

I've had a 46" Samsung 1080p for about a year now and it works great. I'd stay away from the plasma tv's. Also, the more hz the better, especially if you like to watch sports.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Bestbuy has their own Brand made for them bought a 40 dynex for $400 Cdn and also bought a 46 Dynex for $460 lcd with 1080 and had the features as the big brands.. you can't tell the difference read the Dynex reviews. I think the screen is a LG


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

I just bought a 42" samsung plasma 720p at best buy for $450. If money was no option I would have gone the LED route. When I walked in i was set on buying a 1080p samsung 32" but when I realized I could get a 42" for the same price I decided on the bigger tv, not to mention the 42" make the 32" look like baby tvs. I am very happy with my tv purchase by the way. One thing to note, my plasma weighs 10x more than my dads lcd which i wasn't aware of.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm in the hunt for a new TV as well for my nearly finished off man cave.

The majority of choice of TV is where will it be used and what are it's primary uses?

For me, this new TV is going into my basement, full basement, not a split level, so I don't really have to worry about excessive natural light. In my case, I'm going Plasma. Also, when I watch TV, I'm usually watching sports or action type movies. With that in mind, plasma is the best choice because of its refresh rate (600hz). TV's like LCD and LED's have refresh rates from 60-120-240hz and even one or two 420hz now days. That is very crucial depending on what type of programming you watch. In my opinion, if you don't watch sports or high paced movies, 120hz is enough although 240 is probably better in the long run if you go with LCD or LED.

LCD is going to be enough for most people as it's a proven technology and they're really making some nice units now. LED isn't all equal. Some are back lit and some are edge lit. If I were buying an LED, I wouldn't even look at edge lit TV's because you'll get varying levels of black qualities as you move from the sides to the center of the display.

For Plasma's, Panasonic is bar none the way to go. Their Viera lineup is the best with Samsung and LG coming in second.

For LED/LCD units, Samsung and LG are easily the best with the new 2011 models, LG's are seeming to be a bit better with displaying full color array's and nice deep black levels. Sony is decent but you're going to pay more for it than the LG or Samsung just because of the name.

Identifying where it'll be and how you'll primarily use it will get the main type identified and it's fairly smooth sailing from there. Also, make sure to check out some online calculators to see that you're not trying to get too large of a TV for the viewing space available. Depending on the typical viewing distance from the TV is fairly critical as well if you're looking for cinema type viewing.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

I have a 50" Panasonic tv($2000) upstairs and the picture is good. Only two drawbacks with plasma the screen is glass so transportation is fragile and most important of all you have to close the curtains on the windows to see a clear contrasted picture. Like I mentioned the other two levels were Dynex LCD tvs at "1080" at Bestbuy and you could hardly tell the difference in picture quality with other name brands costing $200 more except for the sound on the Dynex which was low on volume. The plasma tv beats it out somewhat in picture quality not by muc.


----------

